# Pea gravel for South American or Central American cichlids



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I want a tank with large amount of driftwood and a couple large fake plants, maybe some Salvini, severums, maybe something else.

I used to use pea gravel and I liked the way the fish dug it up and rearranged it, and it's looks,

but I also have had sand before and it seems like it might be easier to keep clean...

What would you choose for my tank idea?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Just found this site and had a great recommendation made to me on it also...the magazine has CA tank layouts in it...very nicely done

http://centralscenemagazine.blogspot.com/


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I like to use a mix of natural colored gravel and sand as I feel it looks the most natural. If you click on the link in my signature you can see pics of my setup..


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

nice looking tank, I am planning something very similar. How do you know what big rocks are safe? Also I used to keep a pair of Nics, very nice colors

I bought pool filter sand today, was thinking of adding a touch of nice gravel too


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Take a look at this article: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/rock_metals.php

I got all my rock at a landscape supply store. The larger rocks are Sandstone boulders and the smaller ones were labeled as "river cobble".


----------

